# Accessory Report: Jeweled Crowns!



## StereoXGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

> Last spring, the Prada turban was the must-have accessory for discerning Hollywood heads, but this spring head-adornments are evolving in a more glamorous direction. In the past month or so, weâ€™ve spotted bejeweled, beaded, embellished, and ornamented headbands and headwraps on the crowns of notable noggins aplenty.
> 
> 
> Natalia Vodinanova turned up the sparkle factor when she chose a tinsel type of band for the Love Ball dinner gala (which honored Ms. V herself, as well as Valentino. Ally Hilfiger also added shine to her overall outfit with a rhinestone wrap for Erin Fetherstonâ€™s after party at the Gramercy Park Hotel during Fashion Week. Of course, you donâ€™t have to commit to such sizeable glittering accessories to get the look. Mischa Barton went for an understated twinkle via a Stacey Lapidus violet silk headband with crystals. The Double Braided Headband ($200) also is available in pink, lilac, coffee, green, magenta, and black. Lapidus, a former Vanity Fair accessories editor, also made the gorgeous gleaming band we saw on Charlotte Ronson, above, at her fall show. Ronson chose the Vintage Crystal Headband ($200) in antique gold and black diamond, and likes it so much she stocks it at her store New York. Another way to try this look is with a headband thatâ€™s more fabric and less flash, like Ashley Olsen. She wore a Chanel hair accessory for the houseâ€™s F/W 08 show, which, sadly, isnâ€™t available yet. Of course, you can always chose the path less taken and go for a super subtle band, like the black beaded version Mary Kate Olsen wore to a Louis Vuitton dinner in Paris or the thorny metal crown (of her own design) Erin Wasson wore to the amfAR gala.
> ...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 26, 2008)

I picked up a cute dark green head band w/ big lighter green stoness on one side... I really like it... thx for posting!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for this post!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of these? ...they kinda look like a dork princess.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 26, 2008)

don't like them either....


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2008)

they're different and kind of cute I guess... but I wouldn't wear them


----------

